# Stoneman Arduenna - Goldversuch



## RipPhil (15. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche einen Partner mit dem ich im Sommer 2022 den Stoneman Arduenna in Gold (also an einem Tag) in Angriff nehmen kann.
Ich habe letzes Jahr den Miriquidi in Silber und den Dolomiti in Gold gefahren. Also weiß ich was das "bedeutet" bzw. was da auf einen zukommt.

Ich habe noch kein genaues Datum für den Ride festgelegt, da ich aus dem Raum Koblenz komme und da relativ spontan hinfahren kann. 

Falls jemand die gleichen Pläne hat, können wir uns gerne zusammen schließen.

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Airsnake (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich plane es am 6.6 wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Da ich nur ein paar km Anreise habe könnte es sein, dass ich es eventuell kurzfristig ändere (Vorverlege oder in den Juli verschiebe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RipPhil (15. Dezember 2021)

Pfingsten wäre ich nicht dabei, da ich da schon ein Event habe.

Aktuell plane ich den 11.06 oder Anfang bis Mitte August.


----------



## Airsnake (15. Dezember 2021)

RipPhil schrieb:


> Pfingsten wäre ich nicht dabei, da ich da schon ein Event habe.
> 
> Aktuell plane ich den 11.06 oder Anfang bis Mitte August.


Wenn 11.6 meine Schwiegermutter nicht Geburtstag hätte;-)


----------



## Pierre85 (18. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich werde Gold am 3.7. in angriff nehmen. jedoch werde ich auch zur morgendämmerung aufbrechen, um genug zeitreserve zu haben


----------



## RipPhil (31. Januar 2022)

Meine Planung hat sich etwas geändert, da mein "Pfingstevent" ins Wasser fällt.

Ich habe mir für das Wochenende ein Hotel gebucht und möchte den 04.06.2022 starten.
Das Hotel verlinke ich hier. 
Startzeit wird dann 5 Uhr sein.

Falls sich mir jemand anschließen möchte, können wir uns ja absprechen.

Bis dahin, bleibt gesund!

Grüße Philipp


----------

